# small lump



## HilaryJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. I rescued Willie from Walmart about two weeks ago. At first I had him in a one gallon tank but I have upgraded to a two gallon tank (and am eventually hoping to get an even larger one). The tank has a bubble up filter, preset heater @78F (I have a thermometer...P.S. I do plan on getting a better heater when I have the money) and I treat his water with Jungle Start Right complete water conditioner (previously was treating w/Proper PH 7.0 until I learned this was not good for him). I was only feeding him Tetra freeze dried blood worms (which I know is not a healthy diet, but I couldn't get him to eat anything else) but I just got him to start eating Aqueon Betta pellets (I just had to split them in half after soaking them). umm lets see what else... I have been treating him with API Bettafix for the last 5 days because his fins looked kind of rough and his colors were pretty dull (& I must say he looks excellent now!)..... he is very active and seems very happy.. he flares at his reflection..etc etc. 

The only problem seems to be this small lump on his rear side... just wondering if anyone could tell me what it is...if its serious...and what I can do for Willie. Thanks!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Any way you could describe it in more detail or post a picture? A small lump near the rear could be anything from cyst, to a tumor, to possibly even just the normal outline of his swim bladder. You should google a few pictures to make sure it's not just his swim bladder that you're seeing.


----------



## HilaryJo (Sep 23, 2010)

ughh. i have crappy dial up internet.. and all i have is a crappy camera on my phone lol

it is just a very small lump.. oval shaped.. left side..









this is not my fish.. but just like that itty bitty bump

Is that just the swim bladder?? I feel dumb


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, it's the swim bladder.  It's supposed to stick out a bit, sometimes on one side more than another. If he's active and normal and doesn't have any trouble swimming at different water levels, he's just fine.


----------



## HilaryJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh good!! That is a big relief!! Yes, he zips all over his little tank! And his colors are much brigher and he just looks 100 times better than when I got him! And when I have his food he is right at the top and eager to get it! YAY! Thank you so much AGAIN for the help!


----------

